# Spray On Sealants



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

The Mrs just got a new car and looking to try a spray on and hose off sealant.

Seen the Auto Finesse one, Gyeon wet coat, autobrite sprints, car pro hydro 2 I think also? 

any recommendations? 

cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I can only comment on Hydro2, as it's the only one I've used.

Spray on, jet wash off and...






































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I've used Wetcoat, bouncers bead juice and AF aqua coat.

Didn't like or rate AF. Wetcoat and bead juice are similar though bead juice can also be used on a dry car so gets my vote.


----------



## dunfyguy (May 25, 2009)

what kinda longevity u getting on them ? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

Hydreseal. Lasts ages.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

dunfyguy said:


> what kinda longevity u getting on them ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


For me it's months. I tend to reapply every second or third wash through the winter as it's so easy so I'd say I'm reapplying every 2 month or so but not because it's not still protecting more cause it's so easy to apply :thumb:


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Do u guys like that kind of tight beading? Tried hydro, never liked it. Car stays wet when others are dry....the water sits on the car for ages.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

mikster said:


> Do u guys like that kind of tight beading? Tried hydro, never liked it. Car stays wet when others are dry....the water sits on the car for ages.


That's because it's beaded up. It'll always dry out faster if it's flat on the panel (no protection). But you don't want the water touching the panel, you want a protective layer between. If the water can lie flat on the panel then dirt will likely stick better as well.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> That's because it's beaded up. It'll always dry out faster if it's flat on the panel (no protection). But you don't want the water touching the panel, you want a protective layer between. If the water can lie flat on the panel then dirt will likely stick better as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I dont mean unprotected cars...just other products that doesnt bead up that much....most,spray on- pressure wash of products, gives that wet tight beading.
Do u think theres any benefit with that?
And when u pressure wash and wanna dry ur car your drying clothes just gets soaked in water....


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

mikster said:


> I dont mean unprotected cars...just other products that doesnt bead up that much....most,spray on- pressure wash of products, gives that wet tight beading.
> Do u think theres any benefit with that?
> And when u pressure wash and wanna dry ur car your drying clothes just gets soaked in water....


It certainly looks nicer! Just use one towel to knock the worst of the water off, then go over with a second towel to get rid of any streaks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ah the good old beading versus sheeting debate 

There's been numerous threads on here about it in not going to add my opinion.

I like the wet sealants and dont have any issues with the beading but each to their own :thumb:


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ive used quiet a few of these, Bead Juice is my fav at moment, Fireball did one and that was pretty good too, But really i don't think there is much between all that are on market, cant comment on AF one though.


----------



## BertyTHeGreat (Jun 2, 2017)

i haven't had it on for long but i have EZ car care Fusion on at the moment on a completely non prepped car. it got wet last night and the beading was excellent. but it has only been on around a week maybe a little over so cant speak for its durability.


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I have just bought some Sonax Spray and Seal, hopefully I will get to try it out this evening.


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

One thing about applying these, use eye protection! One drop of wind-blown foam can cause havoc. I speak from experience of long legged spiders floating in my eyeball!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, but I bet your eyes beaded nicely?! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, but I bet your eyes beaded nicely?!


Yes, of course. Where do you think the expression 'I've got my beady eyes on you' comes from?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Croques said:


> Yes, of course. Where do you think the expression 'I've got my beady eyes on you' comes from?


🤣 I had never considered that!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Frog said:


> I have just bought some Sonax Spray and Seal, hopefully I will get to try it out this evening.


Be interested to see how this performs once you've used it, can you post your findings please ?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

I had my first go with a spray sealant, Bouncers Bead Juice, and really liked the glass-like look it gave the paintwork. 
Applied it on a washed and rinsed but wet car with a damp mitt, then pressure washed off.

It took me longer than my usual wash and BSD as a drying aid process as there is the extra drying step with the Bead Juice, but it did give it a different look which I think I preferred.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Gyeon wetcoat, good initial beading that drops off around 6 months for me. Still beads well but beads not as tight. I'll put up comparison pics later.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Just got some sonax spray seal like £11 post up pics when it's used. Love the tight beading as it means one thing.....soon as you drive the car will be bone dry


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

crash486 said:


> Gyeon wetcoat, good initial beading that drops off around 6 months for me. Still beads well but beads not as tight. I'll put up comparison pics later.


6months?!! Are you sure, or was that a typo?


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

Ive got more like 3 months out of wetcoat


----------

